# model kits for sale



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

got some kits, i need some extra cash for my 59. info and prices:

'63 impala "profinish" (new, box opened, missing hydraulic pumps) $8.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 3 2006, 06:25 PM~5365866
> *got some kits, i need some extra cash for my 59. info and prices:
> 
> silverado w/waverider boat (new, ground effects glued on, complete as far as a i know)  $12.00
> ...



_*I'll take the '65*_


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

DOES THE GOLD 65 COME WITH WHEELS AND EVERY THING U NEED LIKE SEATS, TRIM AND EVERYTHING ELSE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 3 2006, 06:43 PM~5366030
> *DOES THE GOLD 65 COME WITH WHEELS AND EVERY THING U NEED LIKE SEATS, TRIM AND EVERYTHING ELSE.
> *



:biggrin: _*KILLA G I JUST POSTED THAT I'LL TAKE IT, SORRY BRO *_:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS IT SOLD? THE 65


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ill give 10 for the silverado


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *ill give 10 for the silverado*


pm me your zip so i can get you a total including shipping


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 4 2006, 08:27 AM~5367762
> *IS IT SOLD? THE 65
> *


reading is your friend


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

hey ill take the '63 impala


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

do you have any mote carlos 1970


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *do you have any mote carlos 1970*


no unbuilt ones. i have several that have been started....

NEW STUFF FOR SALE:


Tahoe, mirage flip flop paint (decent paint job, body has some places in it), gold 24's from Hoppin Hydros, Speaker box : $20.00


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@May 4 2006, 12:34 PM~5369656
> *hey ill take the '63 impala
> *


:twak: pay for the shit you told Phatras you'd send for first before you start running your mouth your going to buy something else :uh:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

MORE STUFF:
T-sliders, one pack w/2 sliders and 2 o's, another pack with 1 slide and "o" $4.00 for all









resin visor $1.50


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*HEY, IF YOUR BOY DOESN'T COME THROUGH I'LL STILL BUY THE '65...I STILL THINK THAT WAS WRONG, JUST MY 2 CENTS, BETO*_


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

what happend :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 4 2006, 07:00 PM~5372237
> *what happend  :dunno:
> *



_TOLD ME HE WOULD GET BACK TO ME WITH SHIPPING AND TURNS OUT HE PM'd ME THAT MARINATE OFFERED HIM $50.00 AND IF I DIDN'T MIND. WTF, THAT'S NO WAY OF DOING BUSINESS. AT LEAST IN MY BOOK. I HAVE BEEN OFFERED MORE MONEY FOR ITEMS I SELL AND REFUSE IT BECAUSE SOMEONE ALREADY STATED THEY WANTED IT. I TRY TO BE FAIR EVEN WITH MY PRICES._


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

yup that's bullshit noway to do buisness i can understand someone trying to snatch that out from under you to but that's dirty not cool i think we need to make a bad trader thread for our own refrence so when ever someone is selling something we can go check up on other homies veiws :thumbsdown:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 4 2006, 08:10 PM~5372286
> *yup that's bullshit noway to do buisness i can understand someone trying to snatch that out from under you to but that's dirty not cool i think we need to make a bad trader thread for our own refrence so when ever someone is selling something we can go check up on other homies veiws  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 4 2006, 07:47 PM~5372131
> *MORE STUFF:
> 
> Chrome Assassyns, used. $4.00
> ...


i sent you a pm ,i want all of this :biggrin:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 4 2006, 07:37 PM~5372058
> *:twak: pay for the shit you told Phatras you'd send for first before you start running your mouth your going to buy something else  :uh:
> *


like in his thread i already did :uh:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

25 SHIPPED 4 THE TAHOE????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well , im waiting.....


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *25 SHIPPED 4 THE TAHOE*


what is your zip code?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 5 2006, 07:36 PM~5378399
> *what is your zip code?
> *


_*OH, I MEMBER THIS QUESTION, LOL*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ALL OF THIS SOLD.... TO ME..... :biggrin: 

quote=LowRollinJo$h,May 4 2006, 07:47 PM~5372131]MORE STUFF:

Chrome Assassyns, used. $4.00









Gold 20"wire, used $4.00









T-sliders, one pack w/2 sliders and 2 o's, another pack with 1 slide and "o" $4.00 for all









resin visor $1.50








[/quote]


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

MY AREA CODE IS 98038 AND I L IVE IN MAPLE VALLEY


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

homie if you did then you would be saying you havent sent the money out even after two weeks went by come real fuck dont fuck around


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 5 2006, 09:21 PM~5378656
> *homie if you did then you wouldn't be saying you havent sent the money out even after two weeks went by come real fuck dont fuck around
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

you didnt do shit but fuck em and thats all so man up and take your lumps don't talk shit unless your ready to produce


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

PROJECT59 WHO R U TALKIN TO?? (JUS MAKIN SURE ITS NOT ME)


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

LowRider92: $35 shipped for the tahoe...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 5 2006, 09:55 PM~5378836
> *PROJECT59 WHO R U TALKIN TO?? (JUS MAKIN SURE ITS NOT ME)
> *


no no homie just checking that fool Homie101


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 8 2006, 07:50 AM~5389542
> *ttt
> *


----------



## NeverContentCstmz (Dec 23, 2005)

trades?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *trades?*


for what? what do you have? silverado and the assassyns and gold 20s are sold to my homie LowandBeyond. *still *waiting for payment from marinate on the '65 vert :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 15 2006, 10:40 AM~5432096
> *for what? what do you have? silverado and the assassyns and gold 20s are sold to my homie LowandBeyond. still waiting for payment from marinate on the '65 vert  :angry:
> *


 HEY HOMIE MY OLD LADY SENT THAT SHIT OUT...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *HEY HOMIE MY OLD LADY SENT THAT SHIT OUT...*


i hope it gets here soon  

*$20.00 for tahoe *

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

do you still got the 63 impala profinish???? if so is it diecast or palstic???
if plastic ill take it paypal??????? pm me info


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

i think the profinish are die-cast, i'm not really sure though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 22 2006, 04:57 PM~5474975
> *do you still got the 63 impala profinish???? if so is it diecast or palstic???
> if plastic ill take it paypal??????? pm me info
> *


those are plastic


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

do you got any 1?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 22 2006, 06:20 PM~5475621
> *do you got any 1?
> *


not on me


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i need money. make offers on this stuff! the 65 vert is still for sale :angry:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i need money. make offers on this stuff! the 65 vert is still for sale :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 31 2006, 10:23 PM~5529630
> *i need money. make offers on this stuff! the 65 vert is still for sale  :angry:
> *


nobody came through...not surprising, lol

that vert is pretty tempting though!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

can you do 35 on the vert shipped to el paso texas?


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 3 2006, 07:25 PM~5365866
> *got some kits, i need some extra cash for my 59. info and prices:
> 
> '63 impala "profinish" (new, box opened, missing hydraulic pumps) $8.00
> ...


LowRollinJo$h,Do you have the 59 or Do you need chrome parts for your 59.I have 59 imp w/ all chrome parts.If you want it I will take pictures of 59 and see if you want to trade 59 for your 65imp,let me know,thanks..bro..steelers#1....


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

If you want to see my 59 w/ all chrome parts I will take pictures to show you....thanks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 31 2006, 07:23 PM~5529630
> *i need money. make offers on this stuff! the 65 vert is still for sale  :angry:
> *


Homie, you fucked me on the first deal with this '65. But, I forgive and forget. PM me with a trade or fair prie on that '65


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wave: I do believe the 65 is coming my way


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 31 2006, 10:43 PM~5530828
> *:wave:  I do believe the 65 is coming my way
> *


Damn, did it to me again...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *can you do 35 on the vert shipped to el paso texas? *


no, sorry



> *LowRollinJo$h,Do you have the 59 or Do you need chrome parts for your 59.I have 59 imp w/ all chrome parts.If you want it I will take pictures of 59 and see if you want to trade 59 for your 65imp,let me know,thanks..bro..steelers#1....
> 
> If you want to see my 59 w/ all chrome parts I will take pictures to show you....thanks *


my 59 is real, not a model homie   



> *Homie, you fucked me on the first deal with this '65. But, I forgive and forget. PM me with a trade or fair prie on that '65
> 
> Damn, did it to me again... *


i pmed you a few days ago homie and told you i'd make it right to you, but you didnt reply so i didnt think you wanted it  



> * I do believe the 65 is coming my way  *


you got a pm


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

My badd I accidently erased all my messages.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 1 2006, 07:19 AM~5531846
> *you got a pm
> *



On its way  Thanks Homie :cheesy:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

do you got any 74-75-76 verts 4 sale?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *do you got any 74-75-76 verts 4 sale?*


i wish. the 65 is sold :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

what else is left?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *what else is left?*


look on the 1st page, i've edited it so whatever is left is listed in my replies. i got 3 more kits i'm listing tonight... 39 chevy delivery, nissan truck, corvette....


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

which nissan truck?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

39 chevy lowrider kit. as far as i know its complete. has a little model putty in a few spots, can be easily taken off. also had a sunroof started on it. *$5.00*


















55 chevy i started back like 8 years ago, lmao. it was one of the older kits which had opening doors and trunk. its painted a saphire metalflake and has some foiling done. someone might be able to do something with it. *$7.00*


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

57 chevy kit. its the nicer kit which came with bare metal foil (still included). the hood and trunk lid have been painted a fifties aqua, and one of the fender skirts has some paint on it. the trunk does open. nice kit *$6.00*


















96 corvette grand sport kit. has the ls4 engine. it has some painting done to it. motor has some chrome (exhaust and other pieces) and some of the suspension is chrome, all from factory. would be nice to use the motor out of. missing the wheels. *$5.00*










nissan hardbody extended cab. this is by lindberg, 1/20 scale. i used this exact same kit for my "Assassyn" which had a z rack and hydraulics using the real suspension. build you own now! what you see in the pics is what i have *$6.00*


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

is there a hood for the nissan?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

nope but its basically flat, anyone with any model building skills should be able to make one no prob!


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 6 2006, 02:12 PM~5562601
> *39 chevy lowrider kit. as far as i know its complete. has a little model putty in a few spots, can be easily taken off. also had a sunroof started on it. $5.00
> 
> 
> ...


now those two deals are like the best


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

the corvette engine and chrome plated parts. looks like part of the pulley setup might be gone :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 6 2006, 09:10 PM~5564566
> *the corvette engine and chrome plated parts. looks like part of the pulley setup might be gone :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


woooo eas up ther cowboy whats with that corvette motor wanna sell just the engine its self???


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

nissan is mine :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

pm me your address ill take that hardbody


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Jun 6 2006, 10:43 PM~5565118
> *nissan is  mine :biggrin:
> *


spoken for. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 6 2006, 08:44 PM~5564702
> *woooo eas up ther cowboy whats with that corvette motor wanna sell just the engine its self???
> *


Shit tight wad, he only wants 5 for the whole kit.  





















:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

i'll take the 57 chevy for $6.00!!! PM Me ASAP!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2006, 12:29 AM~5565576
> *Shit tight wad, he only wants 5 for the whole kit.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: shit ill give him $5 just for the motor and the tranny i dont want the rest of the car no point in paying shipping for something im just gonna toss in the trash :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

sale pending (awaiting payment) on the nissan and the '57 chevy. here are the pics of the 'vette motor for you all that are interested in it. my homie pablo has the first dibs on it...


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

CORVETTE ENGINE SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

You Have A PM :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

do u still got the 39 chevy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jun 14 2006, 07:44 AM~5605517
> *do u still got the 39 chevy
> *


sale is pending


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

still got the 61?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

nope...ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt still havent received money for anything recently posted...everyone said they were sending money out


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 18 2006, 09:38 PM~5629157
> *ttt still havent received money for anything recently posted...everyone said they were sending money out
> *


that's the way it goes :uh:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 18 2006, 10:38 PM~5629157
> *ttt still havent received money for anything recently posted...everyone said they were sending money out
> *



thanks for the tahoe, i got it last week. Just blew the brains out it. Havent decided what color to go with yet or anything else.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *thanks for the tahoe, i got it last week. Just blew the brains out it. Havent decided what color to go with yet or anything else.*


what are you talking about? you havent bought anything from me??? :uh: ~JO$H~


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 18 2006, 06:38 PM~5629157
> *ttt still havent received money for anything recently posted...everyone said they were sending money out
> *


_*I sent you money for the '65 Rag Top and haven't received it yet? *_:dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *I sent you money for the '65 Rag Top and haven't received it yet? *


no you didnt, loyandbeyond bought it weeks ago. i offered it to you but you never got back to me, i never even gave you a total including shipping? :uh: i hope you were just kidding with me....  ~JO$H~


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 19 2006, 06:37 AM~5631440
> *no you didnt, loyandbeyond bought it weeks ago. i offered it to you but you never got back to me, i never even gave you a total including shipping?  :uh:  i hope you were just kidding with me....   ~JO$H~
> *


_*Oh yeah, I forgot you told me you sold it to MARINATE, member!!! Just giving you a hard time for telling me you sold it to MARINATE*_ :biggrin: I forgive but not forget :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

yea i know bro its cool, i just needed money, and the more the better, i think everyone knows how that goes... im broke, unemployed, and in college right now so things are tight. you know what the bitch is....marinate didnt even buy it...lmao :roflmao: i guess thats just how shit goes. next time you want something from me i will make sure to take care of ya  ~JO$H~


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

OH SHIT! :0 :0 



























you mean this one? 








:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: i like orange :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that should look alright with that top and gold?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 19 2006, 10:09 AM~5631304
> *what are you talking about? you havent bought anything from me???  :uh:  ~JO$H~
> *



LoL, my bad. You had a tahor for sale too.

I got my form 1phatxb


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *that should look alright with that top and gold? *


yea it *might* look okay :biggrin:  you find any of those upper a-arms i need? let me know ~JO$H~


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 19 2006, 08:07 PM~5635265
> *yea it might  look okay  :biggrin:    you find any of those upper a-arms i need? let me know ~JO$H~
> *



NO I didn't see any, I have a shit load of uppers but none like you want Sorry.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

you have anything close? i just need a set...send me some pics or something


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 19 2006, 08:31 PM~5635440
> *you have anything close? i just need a set...send me some pics or something
> *



I can take some pics in the morning after work. I'll PM ya the photos.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have the a arms...?.....


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

you still got that nissan hard body for sale will you post to aus tralia


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

sorry i wont ship to austraulia, ive had a couple bad experiences shipping out of the country before... ~JO$H~


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

got any cadillacs?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

nope


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2006, 05:35 PM~5647212
> *got any cadillacs?
> *


I HAVE SOME PROMOS


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 21 2006, 08:34 PM~5647686
> *I HAVE SOME PROMOS
> *


completes?
pics?
:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 21 2006, 07:54 PM~5647831
> *completes?
> pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE IN STOCK:

METAL 80'S CADILLAC
PLASTIC 80'S CADILLAC
'77-'79 CADILLAC COUPE de VILLE

I HAVE COMPLETE KITS OR PARTS


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

quit ruining my topic :angry: j/k :biggrin: ttt


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what ya got left josh?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

everything thats in my posts on here...ive deleted the pics and info of whatever i sold...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 6 2006, 02:26 PM~5562752
> *
> nissan hardbody extended cab. this is by lindberg, 1/20 scale. i used this exact same kit for my "Assassyn" which had a z rack and hydraulics using the real suspension. build you own now! what you see in the pics is what i have $6.00
> 
> ...



I'll take this here Josh. Figure out a total and let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0 i'll just start sending you all my extra stuff :biggrin: lol pm me your zip again and i'll get you a total big homie. you dont happen to have any of the new pegasus 5.20s do you?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 28 2006, 07:17 AM~5681692
> *:0  i'll just start sending you all my extra stuff  :biggrin:  lol pm me your zip again and i'll get you a total big homie. you dont happen to have any of the new pegasus 5.20s do you?
> *


Yea I have a set. They are on all chromes. Zip is 47274. :cheesy:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

U STILL GOT THE 39'CHEVY????????????


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

yup


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

how much shipped to 89121


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt i will get your shipping price in the next couple days, i completely forgot. i started a new job so things have been a little hecktick (spelling, lol)... ~JO$H~


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

still got the amt 57 with the painted trunk


----------

